# Scan of MAC Leopard eye in Harper's Bazaar r/o



## roxybc (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought the new Harper's Bazaar today and they have a whole section of Leopard stuff, and amongst the spread was this pic of an amazing leopard eye done by makeup artist "Kabuki" so I thought I'd scan it for you girls since I've seen a few similar attempts in the FOTD forum. Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img.makeupalley.com/3/7/7/5/548562.jpeg

The text at the bottom of the page says:

M.A.C. Fluidline liners in Brassy, Rich Ground and Blacktrack to create this dramatic leopard eye.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 24, 2006)

Kabuki is so talented.  I love his stuff!  Check out www.kabukimagic.com.  I haven't been there in awhile, but it used to have some good stuff.

ETA: I just checked his site.  I knew he did the Turquatic and See Thru Colour campaigns, but I just saw that he did the makeup for Untamed, Rockcoco and Amuse.


----------



## roxybc (Sep 24, 2006)

/\ Ooh, thanks.  I found the Leopard pic there (along with the rest of the leopard spread) but the pic on his site doesn't have the ugly crease line like the one I scanned does cuz it was a double page spread.

Here it is again:


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 24, 2006)

whoa!! that is beautiful! =D


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 24, 2006)

so pretty!


----------



## aziza (Sep 24, 2006)

This guy is _*amazing*_!!!! His site just totally blew my mind...


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_This guy is *amazing*!!!! His site just totally blew my mind..._

 
Agreed. The leopard eye looks absolutely amazing, too.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Gorgeous!! I like how it goes into the brow!!!!
His photo gallery reminds me of Pat McGrath, very creative


----------



## kimb (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats awesome! that would take forEVER! But it looks beautiful.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 24, 2006)

That's amazing! I wish I could achieve that. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! I wonder how long that took- such detail.


----------



## medusalox (Sep 25, 2006)

O wow, thats amazing, I want to try it, but I'd mess it up for sure


----------



## Whitney Costner (Sep 25, 2006)

Amazing. Just amazing!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 25, 2006)

That would be pretty damn hard to do on yourself because you'd have to keep your eye closed as much as possible to prevent transfer/smudging while it dried.

And kinda lame for HB to do a picture like that on a double page spread. I know it makes a dramatic impact being so big and detailed, but um...the crease is right ON the eye!?!


----------



## Mango (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow!

That looks amazing!


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56338
A quick step-by-step of this look for those who may be insterested in try it.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Sep 26, 2006)

that is just gorgeous!  simply amazing!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 27, 2006)

this guy is good! love some of the work he's done in the celebrity section... *sigh* i wanna be as good as that one day


----------



## fallenAngel (Jan 29, 2007)

What HB was it in?


----------

